# Ss Cased Elgin Electronic For Sale



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've been here but that's another story for another time. Suffice to say I'm sending this message while tethered to a hot stick with minimum reception, because I'm working in an area that is on the fringe of cell services. After 10 days, 11 hours per day, you lot aren't exactly on my mind while I'm enjoying my 4 days at home. You can ask my wife ;0)

What, you say has dragged me out of the mists?

Well there is an Elgin Electronic for sale on our favourite lagoon. The item number is 250910281313.

Hold on, you say what's the big deal to do about that? Well it's because I've been blocked as a bidder. What you say, how did that happen!

You see the bidder is selling this item as recently serviced. However as you know from following this forum there are very few people who have enough knowledge to actually work on them. Apparently I had the nerve to ask the seller who serviced his watch. I also asked what it would cost to ship it USPS International Priority registered (requires signed receipt) and internet trackable as I didn't recognize that Canada is considered to be "over seas" from the USA.

That was enough for the seller to block me. Personally, my spider senses tell me that the seller might not have been 100% truthful in saying it was serviced, or he may have serviced it himself. So, let the bidder beware.

Of course I could be entirely off base (as if that's never happened before, just ask my wife)

It looks like a decent enough watch, but if you're going to bid, don't ask the seller who serviced it. On the other hand there really isn't too many places to source parts if you need them, so that's why I did.

Cheers


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Larry,

If you are still interested, I could put in a snipe bid for you and then pass it on when it arrives for my cost of shipping to you.

Just thought I would offer.

Robert


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I got this response...

I serviced the watch; WOSTEP 1993 graduate. I hope that qualifies for you 

- amigo1996


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Larry. Another option, rather than not asking him who did the service is if everyone here asks him. He may then become aware that he needs to shape up a bit. That's what we sometimes do on the clarinet forum that I moderate, when we see someone who's obviously trying to auction something that's not right. A similar email from 100 people is going to wake someone up a bit...


----------



## John_R (Jan 20, 2010)

I always wonder where the sellers get their information from? I had seen the watch for sale but forgot about it until Larry mentioned it. I was rather impressed with his balance staff making although his assessment that the balance staff was not meant to be replaced is inaccurate. If he had possessed the service manual it quite clearly says the balance staff is replaceable and it gives instructions.

John


----------

